# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Convertirán al VRAE en principal centro reproductor artificial de peces del país

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, feb. 15 (ANDINA).-* El director del Instituto de Investigación de la Amazonía Peruana (IIAP), Luis Campos, informó hoy que se proyecta convertir al Valle del Río Apurímac y Ene (VRAE) en el principal centro de reproducción artificial de peces del país.    
En declaraciones a la agencia Andina explicó que las autoridades locales de las zonas de Río Tambo, Pichari, Kimbiri y Echarate, que forman parte del VRAE, están encaminadas a construir locales de producción de especies como gamitana, paco y boquichico. 
Los alcaldes han informado, incluso, que ya cuentan con financiamiento. Estos lugares cuentan con una capacidad extraordinaria para actividades productivas como la producción de peces, hay un potencial que debe ser aprovechado, manifestó. 
Según indicó, el IIAP ha apoyado a los municipios con capacitación en los centros de reproducción artificial de la institución en Pucallpa (Ucayali) e Iquitos (Loreto), y con el envío de casi medio millón de alevinos en los últimos meses. 
La consolidación del VRAE como un gran centro de reproducción de alevinos permitirá recuperar la pérdida de peces que han sufrido ríos como el Apurímac, enfatizó el especialista. 
Destacó, además, que facilitará resolver el problema alimentario para las comunidades, abastecer el mercado nacional y, a largo plazo, llegar a mercados internacionales con buena aceptación por la calidad del producto. 
Recordó que la piscicultura constituye ya una actividad con óptimos resultados en localidades como Uchiza y Tocache, en San Martín; Aucayacu y Tingo María, en Huánuco; que apuntan a convertirse en una suerte de corredor de producción de alevinos. 
En décadas pasadas, los piscicultores de la zona se abastecían con las crías de diferentes especies que se reproducían en forma natural. Las capturas que hacían afectaban las poblaciones de peces e interrumpían el círculo de crecimiento de las especies. 
En la actualidad, gracias a los conocimientos y tecnología se cuenta durante todo el año, en forma constante, con millones de alevinos reproducidos en forma inducida por los investigadores de las oficinas descentralizadas del IIAP en la Amazonía. 
En la provincia de Satipo, cuyos distritos Río Tambo, Pangoa y Mazamari integran el VRAE, el IIAP trabaja también en la zonificación ecológica y económica para el ordenamiento territorial y uso adecuado de la zona.Temas similares: México: inteligencia artificial previene plagas en frutas y hortalizas Siembran 200 mil alevinos para incrementar producción de peces en Ucayali Huancavelica cuenta con 4,500 vacas mejoradas por inseminación artificial Ucayali producirá peces amazónicos con fines de seguridad alimentaria Se incrementa consumo de peces producidos en piscigranjas municipales de Aucayacu

----------

